# blue+blue=black?



## mrsphat1jimenez (Mar 7, 2018)

so i have 2 blues i bred..the dad is lighter grey the mom dark grey..well she just had pups 4 weeks ago,10 pups..2 came out brindle and the rest looking black..someone told me they will lighten up and another person told me their like under coat looks grey..opinions??is this even possible or could something be wrong with the puppies


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Only thing wrong with the pups is they got bred by an inexperienced breeder. Blue is a dilute of black. Those "Blue pits" you bred have black and brindle dogs in their families and that's what popped up in the litter. Get them shots, on a worming schedule and placed in good home with spay/fix agreements. It'll be the best thing for those pups.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Bulldoggin' said:


> Only thing wrong with the pups is they got bred by an inexperienced breeder. Blue is a dilute of black. Those "Blue pits" you bred have black and brindle dogs in their families and that's what popped up in the litter. Get them shots, on a worming schedule and placed in good home with spay/fix agreements. It'll be the best thing for those pups.


Well said (and I'm impressed with how nice you were about it :angeldevi ).

And while you're at it, spay mom and neuter dad.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Wasn't my first reaction lmao. Just want the best for the pups...


----------

